# Daisy powerline 880



## killerboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Where do you get a daisy powerline 880 in canada ontario toronto i really want this gun i had the grizzly 1 but i wanted a higher power 1


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

KB: I thought that you were limited in Canada to air guns that produced less than 500 fps?
Am I misinformed?
Pete


----------



## killerboy (Feb 10, 2009)

nope it is legal in canada now


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Importing from the USA is not something that you can do??
Customs and all that?
There are a number of sources - PyramydAir is a good one - but not if you can't.
Can't help you with Canadian suppliers.
Pete


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't buy a powerline 880!!!!!!!!! I made the mistake of buying one a couple of years ago, and it has never been accurate past 15 yards. The stock wiggles, and after a while mine all of the sudden snapped off with no way to fix it accept to make a new stock. Mabey I just got a lemon gun, but I would never buy another.


----------

